# Any Beginners Coming To The Rockport Ice Party?



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Will there be anyone coming to the Ice Party that needs some tips on ice fishing?
If so, let me know and I will be happy to show you some things that will help you catch fish through the ice.

Also, if anyone needs to borrow any tackle or needs some holes drilled, we will be happy to do that for you.

I will be located inside the Park, not too far from the boat ramp. If you need some help, just come over to the old man sitting in the red chair and say hi!


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Any Beginners Coming To The Ice Party?*

I will probably make an appearance, if the wife is willing to let me go for the day... I have only been twice and just got an auger yesterday... So i could use a bunch of pointers.


----------



## UTFSHR (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: Any Beginners Coming To The Ice Party?*

Count me in!


----------



## ajwildcat (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Any Beginners Coming To The Ice Party?*

Im in, I have to get all the fishing in I can before I have to work 6 days a week.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Any Beginners Coming To The Ice Party?*

Where/When did you decide to have the party??


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Any Beginners Coming To The Ice Party?*

Rockport will be the site foir the Party.

Plan on a meet and greet at noon at the boat ramp.
If the ice isn't safe for a group to be toghther, we will move onto the ramp.
Bring your own lunch and drinks.

If you will be fishing in areas that are away from the ramp, please just stop by the ramp at noon if you can.
There is a Park fee of $5.00 to get into the Park and the boat ramp area.
Theye have flush toilets close to the ramp. :O||:


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks for the info. What is the date. May have to give it a try.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

riptheirlips said:


> Thanks for the info. What is the date. May have to give it a try.


January 16th starting at first light and goes till last person is standing.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Depending on what I find out from the Doctor tomorrow I may try to make it. I've never been ice fishing but would like to try someday. What would I need for gear. I don't mind buying a pole and some jigs if needed, but I don't want to buy an auger just yet. 

What about clothing, is it wet? Would I need waterproof boots or waders maybe? I have my breathable duck waders that could work for this time and if I get hooked I could invest a little more in gear maybe.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

truemule said:


> Depending on what I find out from the Doctor tomorrow I may try to make it. I've never been ice fishing but would like to try someday. What would I need for gear. I don't mind buying a pole and some jigs if needed, but I don't want to buy an auger just yet.
> 
> What about clothing, is it wet? Would I need waterproof boots or waders maybe? I have my breathable duck waders that could work for this time and if I get hooked I could invest a little more in gear maybe.


You will have the best success, fishing for trout.
Pick up some small tube jigs or Ice Cutr's and put them on 1/32 oz or 1/16 oz jig heads.
Add a wax worms, meal worms, night crawler or piece of cut bait to the jig.
Best colore are, white, chartreuse, olive and brown.
Glow jigs and heads are great!

Another set up that works is a small kastmaster with a rat finkie or other ice fly tied about 12" below it.

There should not be any slush on Saturday, so warm boots with wool socks should do.
Some people do use waders with insulated boots.

You don't need a short ice rod for ice fishing but they are nice it you have one.
I recommend using 4# line. The fish won't see it as well as they do bigger line.

Strike indicators work on regular rods as well as they do on ice rods so get one of them.
A chair, or bucket to sit on is nice.
A bucket carries your gear and doubles as a chair.


----------



## fishingdan (Jan 7, 2010)

I will be there. I have been out ice fishing with a friend of mine a couple of times, just never had any luck. I would be very appreciative of some help or any tips that you could give on this forum as well. I want to ice some fish.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

im planning on going up and i would like some help and advice trying for perch ive never fished for anything but trout and i want to broaden my horizons a bit escpecially since im planning a family reunion at rockport this year so any help would be greatly apreciated


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I hope I can make it, I guess some of it depends on what time everyone is coming/leaving


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

The best plan for the day would be,
get there and fish where ever you want.
If you want to fish in more of a Forum Group area, that area will be South of the Boat Ramp,
no more than a few hundred yards from the ramp.

If you have a 2 way radio, we will be using channel 7-0.
If you bring a radio, identify yourself as a member of the UWF Forum and ask if anyone else can hear you.
From there you will be able to communicate with others to see where they are fishing and how they are doing.
I leave my radio on and monitor for others that may be calling.

Lunch is on your own but everyone is welcome to meet by the ramp at noon.
Some Forum members have said that they will bring some extra things to pot luck with.
That's great but not mandatory to join the lunch, meet and greet.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Could one of you Diamond members or Mods, or Peterson put up a sticky as to when and where this party is? I have read both the threads and I am still confused.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Troll said:


> Could one of you Diamond members or Mods, or Peterson put up a sticky as to when and where this party is? I have read both the threads and I am still confused.


It's already posted 
January 16th. at Rockport Reservoir.
Start at first light with lunch at the boat ramp at noon.

See you there,
Grandpa D.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Everything worked out, I will be able to make it. I will have to have you drill me a hole or two Granpa D or other willing members, and help with a few tips. But, well see you up there.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I will have my power auger to drill holes for anyone that needs some.

As far as lures go, small tube jigs, paddle bugs, rat finkies, small jigging spoons, small sweedish pimples, Maniac ice cutr's and gizzy bugs are good choices.
Choice of color is white, brown, dark green, chartreuse and glow.
Be sure to use jig heads that are 1/16th oz or smaller with the jigs.Glow jig heads are good but not needed.

Wax worms will be a must in my opinion.
Meal worms and night crawlers will also work.

Fishing line should be 6# or 4#.

Two way radio on channel 7-0 will be used by those that bring them.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Even though we aren't attending this outing...here's some links to lures we've successfully caught Trout and Perch on. SW and Anglers Den in Roy will carry these. Don't expect to find these at WalMart I've yet to see them. They'll have possibly Swedish Pimples but the others I doubt it.

All the sizes we have are #8 or 10...Swedish Pimps the smallest they have

Nuclear Ant tipped with Wax Worm

http://www.customjigsandspins.com/icefi ... r_ant.html

Rat Finkee tipped with Wax Worm

http://www.customjigsandspins.com/icefi ... inkee.html

Ratso tipped with Wax Worm

http://www.customjigsandspins.com/icefi ... ratso.html

1 1/4" Crazy Glow Ice Cut'r on a 1/4 oz jig can be tipped with Wax Worm.

http://www.maniaccustomlures.com/Fishin ... rBugs.html

Swedish Pimp tipped with Wax Worm

http://www.4fishin.com/swedish_pimple.htm

Hope these links help folks out who may be new to ice fish'n...good luck have fun and I sure hope to see some photos. All the best K2 :wink: :wink:


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

hey thanks k2 as soon as i saw this i went shopping i just hope i can find the perch now


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

My plans are in flux now... Won't know til the last minute if I am coming or not. I may bring the family up or head off on a solo mission decisions... decisions...


----------

